
Saturn's rings are disappearing, study says - sanj
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/saturn-rings-1.4954045
======
entity345
If the rings of Saturn are 'young', 100 million years old or younger (as
mentioned in the article) then maybe, just maybe, there might be a relation
between them and the dinosaurs' extinction 65 million years ago...

~~~
eurticket
so like that slingshot equation they use in every space movie?

~~~
entity345
I believe my comment deserves respect.

~~~
peach
Granted

------
warent
I would have been more surprised if the study concluded Saturn's rings were
_not_ disappearing. Not to be a smartass but is this really surprising? I'm
not an astrophysicist but as far as I know debris in space either collects and
combines, or it decays.

